# Wish Jak and me luck!



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I'm heading down to Atlanta, GA today with two other ladies from my Schutzhund club. We're all three going to try for our BH's at Tracy Betenbaugh's place. I'm excited and afraid at the same time, because some days Jak does excellent, and nails every command perfectly (like he did on Thursday of last week, and Wednesday of _this_ week), and other days, he is in la-la land and just wants to say hi to everyone and sniff the flowers (like he did Tuesday night at training)!!

Hopefully the trial atmosphere won't affect him too much and we'll pass! If not, it'll still be a good experience for the both of us, and we'll try again at another trial

The trial isn't until tomorrow, but we're going down today so that we can get the dogs out on the field and do a little obedience and get them used to the sights, sounds, and smells so they (hopefully) won't be as amped up about being in a new place on trial day!


[/FONT]


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

Good luck! Don't get too stressed.....remember to have fun


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck!
Just remember that when you wake up the next morning your life will still be the same. 
Relax and enjoy the event!


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Good Luck and remember to have fun.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck and remember if you forget what is next in the routine just ask the Judge. He is there to help you in the BH.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You are going to do fine. Hard work pays off.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kick some butt Kristen and Jak!!


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

You and Jak will do fine.Sometimes the old pesky BH seems harder than the sch 1. It's Saturday morning now so I am sure you are already into the testing.We are wishing you luck too.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Good Luck and Kristen.............remember to breathe!!! Have fun, we are all pulling for you, be sure to come back here and give us the details. \\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, the good news is we PASSED.

The not so good news is he BLEW the long down at the very end and got his butt chewed by the other competitor's dog. When she recalled her dog, Jak cocked his head and laid there for a second like he was confused, and then took off towards her. I tried to call him back, but he got to her right about the same time her dog did. She yelled "Get out of here" to Jak and kicked at him, and then her dog jumped on him and bit him on his left rear leg, basically on his butt. He never even attempted to fight back (he didn't go to fight anyway), and took off back towards me with her dog right behind him! There were no wounds or anything, but GOSH was I ever embarassed! Of course, I have nothing to say about it except the old excuse that 'he's never done that before,' but I hooked him back up and waited for the judge, who told me I had obviously failed that exercise, but I was not out of it. He told me he'd bring me back out with a different dog to do my obedience routine.


What 'saved' us was the fact that Jak did the obedience routine okay, and the fact that I was able to pull myself together and go back into it with a positive attitude rather than being upset. It wasn't Jak's _best_ performance by a long shot - he was a little wide on turns and sat crooked - but we still passed. He did perfectly fine during the traffic portion of the test. Didn't pay any attention to any of the distractions there.




It was definitely an experience: nerves, embarrassment, and elation, all in one day! :lol:



Here are some videos if anyone is interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r6WB9PSLi8 - heeling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7BZ_upmw08 - motion


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Congrats.

Julie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations Kristen. It says a lot about your grace under pressure that you were able to put the incident behind you, carry on with the ob and then pass. Well done! \\/


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats to you and Jak.Way to compose yourself.I started to sweat reading your post. I am glad that neither dog was hurt and the judge allowed you to move forward.


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

Congrats! 

I've seen the "double dog" recall many times - _hate_ that. Good for you and Jak that you pulled it all together and went on to pass! Sometimes the difference between a good handler and an "ok" one is not the absence of mistakes, but how they manage them...which you obviously did. 

Christine


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats! Always nice to get the BH behind you.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Read my quote. Good job.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay, good job Kristen!! \\/ Dogs are dogs, who knows what they'll do! At least no blood was shed.  

Not as difficult as the BH, but we may be trying the CGC with Fawkes next Tuesday. Haven't had a dog fail that yet! *knocks on wood* The supervised separation concerns me lately though as he's taken to screaming when I go out of sight...we'll see how this week with a long down for 3 minutes goes before we try it for sure!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations Kristen, it is a nice feeling when all your hard work at training pays off.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I'm heading down to Atlanta, GA today with two other ladies from my Schutzhund club. We're all three going to try for our BH's at Tracy Betenbaugh's place. I'm excited and afraid at the same time, because some days Jak does excellent, and nails every command perfectly (like he did on Thursday of last week, and Wednesday of _this_ week), and other days, he is in la-la land and just wants to say hi to everyone and sniff the flowers (like he did Tuesday night at training)!![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Hopefully the trial atmosphere won't affect him too much and we'll pass! *If not, it'll still be a good experience for the both of us, and we'll try again at another trial*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]The trial isn't until tomorrow, but we're going down today so that we can get the dogs out on the field and do a little obedience and get them used to the sights, sounds, and smells so they (hopefully) won't be as amped up about being in a new place on trial day![/FONT]


makes you really appreciate the KNPV program doesn't it? you get one shot at it. also makes you understand why you see very few PH1's under the age of 3. congrats on the BH.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> you get one shot at it.



??? I thought trialling again just means you lose whatever score you had before?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> ??? I thought trialling again just means you lose whatever score you had before?


maybe i'm partially wrong. i thought you had one shot at it. i'm pretty sure that once you earn your PH1, you can't go for it again (like if you didn't get met lof). i guess i'm not sure about if you trial, and don't get your PH1 that you can't do it again. 

i'm sure selena or someone else can clear this up.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The way I understood it, and I could be wrong, is that if you do trial again, then your old score becomes invalid. So people who get good scores dont tend to trial again in case their next scores suck.

Guess we'll have to wait for Selena now...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations Kristen and Jak!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> maybe i'm partially wrong. i thought you had one shot at it. i'm pretty sure that once you earn your PH1, you can't go for it again (like if you didn't get met lof). i guess i'm not sure about if you trial, and don't get your PH1 that you can't do it again.
> 
> i'm sure selena or someone else can clear this up.


the later appears to be the case. if you fail and don't earn your certificate, you can trial again. most don't do this. if they don't earn the certificate, they sell the dog to a broker and start over. but once you earn the PH1, you cannot trial again unless it is for the nationals. this is from a friend in NL:

Anyway you are right when you say you can only trial once OR ph1, OR ph2, OR object. But when the combination fails, you CAN trial again, only i think 95% won't do that. When the dog fails, most people overhere sell their dog to a broker and buy a new one immidiately for better succes, if ya know what i mean  But if you really want to compete the trial again, you can !
For your last question i think the answer is: When you get a certificate for a certain amount of points, you can't trial again (cause you allready have a certificate). I thought that if you have the "stellen excercices" correctly done, they will give you MET LOF. I know there is a certain way to count the points and to translate this to you, but to be honest i don't know right now ?


----------

